# Tub & Sink Re-glazing



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

I am looking into reglazing an old porcelain enameled cast iron tub & sink in my bathroom. Any suggestions on who does the best work in town?

I plan to call Nu-Glaze tomorrow. Does anyone have any experience with these guys?

Thanks!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

what about Bath fitters? I think thats teh name of the company.. seen them around and My neighbors used them once..


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

*Let me know*

Let me know who you use and how good of a job they do. Also how much it runs. I need to do mine also.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

Try Rob's Refinishing. they recently disome tubs on a job I was on. (850)458-9289.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry about my spelling. My fingers don't seem to be woking at the same speed as my brain.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback. I will check into those companies.


----------

